# Increasing cat's weight after illness?



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

My cat was pretty ill, recently, with a high temperature, vomiting & the runs. Luckily, I got him to the vet quickly & he was sorted out with a course of antibiotics. However, he lost quite a bit of weight as he didn't eat for two days. He's really VERY small & skinny, anyway, and I was wondering if it would be a good idea to give him some calorie-dense foods to fatten him up a bit? If so, what should I be giving him? He's a very picky / light eater, so won't just eat increased amounts of his standard food, if you see what I mean! He's just over six months old, and I'm from the UK, if that affects any advice you might have.

All suggestions very welcome!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you tried a good quality kitten food? It's generally higher in healthy calories. I know there are several folks from the UK who are members here, perhaps they could give you some advice on a good quality brand.

With fever and vomiting, did the vet give your cat any sub-q fluids? If not, getting enough water into him will also be an important part of his recovery, and most people here will recommend a primarily wet-food diet for maximum cat health, as it adds moisture into the diet, and has less grains.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you have Nutri-Cal where you live? It's a gel, like hairball remedy, but very high in calories. I've used it for two of my cats and they like the taste.


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

marie73 said:


> Do you have Nutri-Cal where you live? It's a gel, like hairball remedy, but very high in calories. I've used it for two of my cats and they like the taste.


I just googled it & I think you can buy it here in the UK online. It sounds what I'm looking for (though at 6.99 GBP a tube I hope he likes the taste!)

Just to clarify, he gets wet food three times a day at meals (high quality, 70% meat, with no nasties), and nibbles on a high-calorie quality kitten kibble during the day.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It takes time to put weight back on, especially for a young cat because they burn so many calories. It sounds like he's getting great food, though. I have a picky eater who has lost a little weight recently (Cinderella), so I know what you mean.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Don't try to rush the weight gain either. You want it to be muscle mass and not fat.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Linus&friends said:


> ... However, he lost quite a bit of weight as he didn't eat for two days....All suggestions very welcome!


First, I will offer an observation. You are very fortunate that all he lost was some weight.

No cat or kitten should go without any food for two days. Cats in this position run a very real risk of developing a potentially life-threatening condition called Hepatic Lipidosis. On another board, I've just "watched" a cat die from this, after suffering an obstruction.

We all need to remember this and, if for any reason, a cat stops eating do whatever is necessary (often, assist-feed) to get food into them.

*Cats are unique in their tendency to develop this disorder. Excessive amounts of fat are broken down from the cat's peripheral fat storage tissue during fasting. This fat is then transported to the liver. The liver should then process this fat and export it to the rest of the body in a new form. In cats that develop hepatic lipidosis this process is impaired and the rate of fat export from the liver is much slower than the rate of fat intake, resulting in liver fat accumulation. Damage to the liver is caused by swelling of liver cells filled with fatty deposits...from this link*

Kittens should be fed kitten food for their first year - either free-feeding or with many small meals throughout the full (24 hours) day. Kitten food is considered to be a higher fat and protein food than adult food. I'd suggest a wet product with no grains and low carbohydrate content.


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Stryker said:


> Linus&friends said:
> 
> 
> > ... However, he lost quite a bit of weight as he didn't eat for two days....All suggestions very welcome!
> ...


Thanks for in the info. He was seeing the vet everyday for four days, and she actually said "there's no point in offering him food" on the first two days (although I did). She gave me a syringe and I got water and cat milk into him that way to keep him hydrated. As a point of info, the article you posted actually says "Hepatic lipidosis classically occurs after a period of anorexia (loss of appetite) *of at least 2 weeks duration"*, so I somehow doubt two days without eating would cause this problem! 

As for kitten food, it's impossible to get a good quality wet one here in the UK. The very high quality brand I use has exactly the same ingredients for the kitten & adult version (I checked the labels & emailed the company). He's basically fed when he cries for it (which is about three times a day, but more if he asks), and has high-quality kitten kibble left out for him at all other times. I also regularly supplement his diet with fresh meat, oily fish (which he isn't allergic to), eggs, etc. He's very happy, active & healthy ... just small because he was the runt & has a fine bone-structure anyway. On his first kitten check-up, the vet actually said he'd always be a small cat.

I have gone ahead and ordered the high-calorie gel. I'll be sure not to rush the weight-gain -- I hadn't though of the fat versus muscle thing! I will give him lots of extra play sessions to build that up! Thanks again for all the advice  I love Linus to bits, and really appreciate all your help in ensuring that he stays happy & healthy.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Linus&friends said:


> He's very happy, active & healthy ... just small because he was the runt & has a fine bone-structure anyway. On his first kitten check-up, the vet actually said he'd always be a small cat.



Aww, I had 2 girls like that, both sisters, everyone who ever met them was shocked to learn they were not kittens. The smallest weighed about 5 pounds at her heaviest and her sister once got up to 8 pounds (she looked pretty pudgy at that weight!). One had a congenital heart defect and the other developed a growth on her thyroid. Despite their health issues and TINY size, they were my longest living kittehs (15 years and 20 years).


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

For my son's cat, who needs to put on some weight, we have added a small can of kitten food/day to the regular amount of adult food. She is doing steady gain of 6-8 ounces a week. 

I think it usually the heavy cats who are most prone to HL after 24 hrs of not eating, but it can happen to cats with underlying issues. Remember that this forum is full of cat lovers, we can't diagnose and when in doubt, the best advise is to take them in.  We just want them to have long and happy lives.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Linus&friends said:


> ... As a point of info, the article you posted actually says "Hepatic lipidosis classically occurs after a period of anorexia (loss of appetite) *of at least 2 weeks duration"*, so I somehow doubt two days without eating would cause this problem!...


My sense is that "anorexia" as used there needs to be examined a little closer...I believe the intended meaning is 'after a period of inadequate food intake' for a 2 week period...Here's that fuller explanation by a Vet who's a recognized feline nutrition consultant/educator:

*Hepatic lipidosis (HL) is a life-threatening condition that can occur when a cat is either completely anorexic (not eating at all for 48 hours or more) or is consuming less than 50% of his daily caloric needs over several/many days. It more commonly occurs when overweight cats are not consuming enough calories but cats that are carrying a proper amount of weight can also end up with HL. These 'calorie starved' cats end up with this condition because their fat is broken down and mobilized and then it gathers in the liver - destroying liver cells.*

And, the Vet who said "there's no point in offering him food"...OMG!


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

Stryker said:


> And, the Vet who said "there's no point in offering him food"...OMG!


She's a very experienced & responsible vet; she saw him every day when he was unwell; and he's completely fine now. Thanks again for your input. I will bear the information in mind if he does stop eating again.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Linus&friends said:


> ...She's a very experienced & responsible vet...


When I *first read* your account of what she had said about "no point..." I *completely misunderstood* (what I *NOW *understand to be) your meaning. I read some sarcasm into your words - when in fact, they were intended without any predjudice.

I misunderstood, because I was interpreting your words through my bias.

That misunderstanding continued into my "OMG" remark.

Please understand that I meant no offense to you, as I believed we shared the same perspective. I apologize for my insensitivity and for the perceived offense. 

Now, that sincere apology standing, I have to say that I completely disagree with her stance in that regard.


----------

